# Aerobatic sailplane ..



## sunny91 (Dec 2, 2007)

Check what he can do with this sailplane..
Sunny


----------



## gwalch (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for posting this vid. I've been a glider fan for many many moons now.. but the way that bloke throws the glider around is mighty impressive.


----------



## Glider (Dec 5, 2007)

I have done aerobatics in a Glider, but will not pretend to be anything close to this guy.
What most powered pilots will not appreciate is how much more difficult it is in a glider, where the secondary control effects have such a major impact on the handleing.

That inverted low pass was enough to stir anyone. Very impressive


----------

